

Show HN: Stop sucking at poker. Track your opponents and win! - dolphenstein
http://www.pokerstoker.com/

======
serf
While i'm all for everything this represents technologically, why isn't this
considered cheating?

~~~
dolphenstein
They are allowed by the poker sites. This is a simple version of
PokerTracker/Hold'em Manager. Theres a bunch of others. This is the only one
that runs in the browser! (that I know of). I actually want to target the
people who don't use trackers and even the playing field a bit.

~~~
SixteenBlue
I was curious why you would attempt this since PT/HM already dominate the
market (for a reason) but that's a solid way to differentiate yourself.

I would check it out if I could actually play online anymore.

~~~
dolphenstein
I wanted to target the casual player who play 1 or 2 tables. Basically someone
like me! PT/HM are bit too complicated and overkill (in my opinion at least)

------
ArekDymalski
You will make serious money if you'll release it as a Google Glass app ;)

